# Young (possibly) Pregnant Rat



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

So I am thinking my Kink may be pregnant.

I got her on the 8th and she was a normal healthy looking rat.

But in the last week she has started to plump up very quickly. My boyfriend doesn't think she is pregnant (just chubby). But I'm thinking otherwise since she doesn't get many treats and none of my other rats are overweight.

Shes been sleeping a lot more but she hasn't started to show other signs yet (like grooming around nipples, nest building, ect.).

But if she is in fact pregnant what can I do to prepare for this delivery. She is only 7 weeks old will this be an issue? Should I buy anything to get ready for a possible litter.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

She looks like it is a possibility. She will give birth by the 29th of August if not before then if she is. When she is ready to give birth she needs to be in a smaller one level cage by herself. 7 weeks is pretty young so I would keep an eye on her when she gives birth to see if they are getting fed etc...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My girl was younger when pregnant. Just build a bin cage provide lots of bedding and feed her high protein treats. If you want to be prepared for everything make sure to have milk replacement in case of orphans or bad mothering. Have a heating pad for part of the cage and a towel to cover it as well. I did not offer many toys or hides for my girl once she went into labor. 

If possible I'd have a vet check her out. They'd be able to tell you if she is and when to expect them. Assuming the last day you got her was the conception, shed give birth on the 29th. I took my girl to the vet and they knew right away she was pregnant five days prior to birth. Since you've had her twelve days I'd take her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh my lanta, I'm not ready to be a grandma!

I took her to the vet on the 12th and the vet did listen to her stomach a few times but didn't say anything about it. But she has grown quiet the belly from the 15th to today. I'm going to call Petco today since they already told me they would fund her follow up visit to the vet. I'm a little nervous, I must admit.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nimh said:


> Oh my lanta, I'm not ready to be a grandma!
> 
> I took her to the vet on the 12th and the vet did listen to her stomach a few times but didn't say anything about it. But she has grown quiet the belly from the 15th to today. I'm going to call Petco today since they already told me they would fund her follow up visit to the vet. I'm a little nervous, I must admit.


My girls belly was like that. Took her to the vet lookin chubby and the next thing I knew she swallowed A baseball lol. Nipples came maybe three days before. Every rat is different though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

This is what I get for buying the sweet rat that was literally about to get sold for snake food. 

Well I'll keep you all updated on my chubby girl. I'm going to have to go buy some milk replacement and a heating pad today. nanashi do you have any recommendations on what milk replacement I should buy?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nimh said:


> This is what I get for buying the sweet rat that was literally about to get sold for snake food.
> 
> Well I'll keep you all updated on my chubby girl. I'm going to have to go buy some milk replacement and a heating pad today. nanashi do you have any recommendations on what milk replacement I should buy?


Kittens milk or soy infant formula works best 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

So my boyfriend can't deny Kink is pregnant! Honestly she looks like she swallowed another rat whole. 

I finally got Petco to dish out (they have really gone through too much with me over this rat, I feel like they were just giving in to any demand now to get the red head out of their store) and they gave me a new small birthing cage and provided me with lab blocks (didn't ask for it but hey why not?). They kept telling me they could take her in and give her and any babies I wanted back in 3 weeks... no thanks.

But everything is set up and I am going to be moving her into the new cage when I get off of work. 

I'm very nervous picking her up at the moment. She feels so delicate the way her belly juts out and all.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Please post pictures. I love pregnant animals, they're just so cute.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about delicacy. My rat loathed me trying to treat her like a baby and was always leaping! out of the cage or trying to get on my shoulder. Pre and post birth she was always super active and escaping. It's hard to watch when she's trying to jump around and you are like no! momma the babies!


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

She's getting so round. I'm expecting her litter any day now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Should pop by the 29th! Is she otherwise healthy? She looksvery round


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

That picture makes her look a bit rounder than she is, but she is big. I have been feeding her lab blocks with kibble, and she seems to be eating a lot as of late. But otherwise healthy, her URI seems to have cleared up. But now I am worried about the fact that I had been giving her doxy while she was pregnant, I'm hoping the kits will be fine.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nimh said:


> That picture makes her look a bit rounder than she is, but she is big. I have been feeding her lab blocks with kibble, and she seems to be eating a lot as of late. But otherwise healthy, her URI seems to have cleared up. But now I am worried about the fact that I had been giving her doxy while she was pregnant, I'm hoping the kits will be fine.


Oh no. Did your vet know? I just did a quick search and: " animal studies indicate that the tetracyclines cross the placenta and penetrate fetal tissue, as well as being excreted in breast milk. It is recommended that it not be given in pregnancy or during lactation."
I also worry that it might affect the babies in later life since they might have a sort of tolerance to it.


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

My vet didn't know she was pregnant, she did check her and listen to her stomach for awhile.

I stopped the dosage as soon as I found out she was pregnant. I called the vet and basically she told me any damage had already been done and all we can do is watch and wait.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

Still no babies. Kink built a nest last night and her nipples are now showing. She's been stretching frequently since last night though. 

I've been reading too many birthing horror stories so basically everything she does has me worried.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If she doesn't have babies by let's say labor day since its the holiday weekend anyway, you should take her to the vet :/


----------



## Nimh (Jun 3, 2013)

I know, it's the worst timing. No vets will be available around me until Tuesday after 8pm tonight & the closet emergency vet is an hour and a half away. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Could you get into the one near you around 730pm if she hasn't shown further symptoms of getting ready to pop? She's 2 days over the expected the date, and it is either 2 days over she goes in or 5 days over :/


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

What ended up happening?


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Hope all is ok xxxxxxx


----------

